# What would you do??????



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I am in a mental crunch on making the steed a little less heavy. Now besides the obvious loose weight on the rider thoughts, I could use some suggestions. I will list the bike as is and the whatI will not change. I could use your opinion. Let me pre thank any serious opinions and to those who have stupid things to say, thanks you made my day! 


2004 Serotta Fierte Ti
Kestrel EMS Pro OS fork
King headset
FSA K-Wing carbon Bar
FSA K-Force carbon stem
Ultegra 9spd shifters, derailures, and cassette
FSA SLK Mega-Exo Carbon crank and bb
Thompson seat post
Specialized BG saddle
Ultegra pedals
Helium wheels with conti-sprinter tubular tires


I will not change the following, pedals, seat post, bar, stem, crank.

But I could use some lighter opinions.


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

. doesnt leave much really put ti bolts where you can and change youre wheels for some american classis 350 sprints that will save you a few grams . good luck


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Your limiting yourself but here's my list.*

Easton EC-90 SLX fork, Selle Italia C-64 saddle, Rolf Prima Elan Aero wheelset and a set of Zero Gravity OG-05 brakeset. This will save you a pretty good amount of weight.


Fanaticbiking said:


> I am in a mental crunch on making the steed a little less heavy. Now besides the obvious loose weight on the rider thoughts, I could use some suggestions. I will list the bike as is and the whatI will not change. I could use your opinion. Let me pre thank any serious opinions and to those who have stupid things to say, thanks you made my day!
> 
> 
> 2004 Serotta Fierte Ti
> ...


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

The wheelset could loose some. The American Classic 350s are 1330 grams. They run about $650 with is a realyl good price for the weight. THey are race approved also. They only downside is that the rider max is around 200 lbs. So if your a smaller guy that would be a good way to loose some wieght.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Change the frame to a Canyon F-10.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Switching the bike to Campy Record 10 Carbon with an Aluminum American Classic conversion cassette and Zero gravity brakes will shave a good amount of weight.


----------



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

Try taking off the brakes. You will save a lot of weight and everyone will be impressed at how fast you corner


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

i would think about some lighter wheelsets as they will affect the bike the most, in terms of performance and weight.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Fanaticbiking said:


> I am in a mental crunch on making the steed a little less heavy. Now besides the obvious loose weight on the rider thoughts, I could use some suggestions. I will list the bike as is and the whatI will not change. I could use your opinion. Let me pre thank any serious opinions and to those who have stupid things to say, thanks you made my day!
> 
> 
> 2004 Serotta Fierte Ti
> ...


you should swap all your ultegra stuff for DA. you can do it slowly so it doesnt hit you in the wallet all at once and go ebay/rbr classifieds to get good deals. Things like cassette and RD. 

As mentioned Zero G brakes.

you wanted tubular wheels---AM Classics 350's are clinchers. but you can have a much lighter set built up something sub 1200 grams isnt too tough or too weak. check out the NOS rims from the 80's something like a GL 330.

nokon cables


jeremy


----------

